# Tractor won't turn over



## bkleinhe (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy MF owner for many years. I accidentally left the key on and drained the battery. No worries I thought, just charge it up. Well I made the mistake of thinking red was positive and black was negative. No so on my Massey. Black had a positive sign on it and the negative was some sort of metal weave going to a ground. Anyways, I was in a hurry and hooked black to black and red to the metal weave cable...and charged her for a day. 

The tractor did start, but battery would drain quickly after. I figured I fried the battery once I discovered my error in the charge. The batter was 8 years old, it had a good productive life. Pulled out the battery and it was all in Japanese. No idea what CA to buy, so I bought one with 825 CA...put it in....and lights go on, etc... but no glow when I first turn the key to the left and not even a the semblance of a turn when I go right. 

I thought well maybe it was out of gear, or wasn't on the seat properly as that's happened in the past..but no go. 

So I think well maybe 825 CA is not enough, so I bought one with 1050 CA and tried that...same thing.

I am not a mechanic even remotely. Could it be a fuse? Why will the lights and everything work, but the motor won't turn even a little? I have two brand new batters, one a heavy duty exide from tractor supply. 

any ideas would be most helpful as I am flummoxed and need to get it going before halloween so I can pull the trailer with hay for the youngins.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day BK.
Go on give us a clue what model tractor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Hutch.


----------



## bkleinhe (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks, I posted this on the repair portion of this site and somebody helped me there. Turned out I had blown 3 fuses and when I replaced them the tractor fired up just fine.

Thanks!!


----------



## tylerhammond (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a 271 mf and my hazard wont work neither will the motor die when I turn the key off any help on figuring this out


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

I would think it will be the key switch or the wires to it is why it will not turn off. I don't have your MF but it sounds like switches and wires need to be checked to me to solve both of your problems. the wire to your coil is staying hot with the key off so follow that wire from your coil to the key and try to find why that is staying hot. (I assume its gas) Use an VOM and see if you got power from your light switch and see if its giving you power when you turn it on. Then follow that until the power stops and that will be your problem. Might be a fuse. Hope that helps.


----------

